# Abandoned Ancient City found in Brazil



## Anachronos (Sep 18, 2020)

Hello, and welcome to my first thread in this forum. Excuse my incapability of decent formatting, I usually _lurk _forums, having never posted on one.
Do not let this discourage you, as the topic at hand is *very* interesting.

Today, I shall introduce you to the story of Manuscript 512 of the National Library of Brazil. Originally titled:
("Historical relation of an occult, large, very old settlement with no inhabitants, that was found in the year 1753").
_"Relação histórica de huma oculta, e grande Povoação, antiguissima sem moradores, que se descubrio no anno de 1753"_

Peaked your interest already? Come along then, it gets _better_.





The first page of the manuscript.

This document was casually found at the library's collection some 86 years after it was written, in the year 1839.
It was then submitted to more careful appraisal by the Historical and Geographical Institute of Brazil, and it was subsequently published in its entirety on the Intitute's magazine. The document consists of 10 pages, some with graphical depictions of found texts.
The author is unknown. There are many theories as to who the autor might be, but I suppose they are irrelevant. What is known is that it was written by the leader of the expedition: A brazilian _Bandeirante (Pioneer), _the explorers of the brazilian wilderness.

Now, on to the contents of the document itself.
All relevant information will be translated to english and commented upon. Mind you this is all written in archaic portuguese, so a 1:1 translation is impossible.
Also bear in mind that certain parts of the text are lost, as you can see on the image above. This is indicated by [...]
Some content might be irrelevant to ancient lost history discussion, I shall skip these with (etc), and generally simplify the text greatly to avoid lengthy descriptions.
The author is very descriptive, at times poetic. So I shortened it as much as I could, still keeping context.


These are the very first lines, mostly lost to time.
///
"In america […]
In the countryside […]
Along the […]
Field master […]
and his company. Having ten years been travelling through the outback, attempting to find the silver mines of the great discoveror Moribeca (etc) "
///


After the introduction, he relates the finding of a mountain.
///
"After a long and untimely journey, incited by the greed of gold, almost lost for many years in this vast outback, we have discovered a mountainous range so tall, it seemed to reach high into the ether. (etc). A glow from farther away could be admired, mainly when the sun shone upon the crystal of which the mountain was made, creating such a woundrous sight none dared to look away. (etc, lots of poetic descriptions of the mountain) We decided to investigate that admirable prodigy of nature, having arrived at the feet of the mountains, with no hardship on our way. However, circling the mountain range, we found no easy path to commit to these brazilian alps, resulting in an inexplicable sadness upon us."
///


They finally find a way through.
///
"Cramped as we were, with the intent to fall back the next day, it happened that a slave, walking afoot(etc) discovered a path through the mountains, that seemed _cut, _as if by device (human endeavor), and not by nature. (etc) we started to climb, finding many loose rocks, by which we judged to be a road undone by time.
(lengthy description of the climb)
We spotted spotted a great settlement, thinking it to be some brazilian city. We climbed down the valley (etc).
///


Some of the following part is lost, and I will skip most of it. By context, assume they sent a few scouts to this city.
This is where things get interesting.
///
"We have been waiting two days for the scouts (etc) until they arrived, telling us no inhabitants were found. This confused all of us. (etc) Then an indian of our company decided to check it for himself. He returned haunted, having discovered no trace of any person whatsoever. This made us even more confused, and we did not believe this for we had seen houses(etc). We then decided all of us would enter this settlement bearing arms in the dead of night (etc) we found no way in but the main road of the settlement, whose entrance has three arches of great height, the middle one the tallest, and the two on the side smaller: over the great, main arch, we saw letters, that could not be copied due to the great height (of the arch). Then a road, wide as the arches, with two-story houses in both sides, with their boundaries of carved stone, ruined by time."
///

The archway he describes looks suspiciously like _*that*_ kind of architecture we know and love.
This image is of a supposed roman arch in Algeria. Posted here for comparative purposes.



Moving on...

///
[...] "Noting by the regularity, and simmetry in which they were made, it all seems like one single building, in reality, they are many. Some with their terraces uncovered. They are without roof tiles, because the roofs are made of re-burnt tile(?), and others of slab. We ran with much fright through some houses, and in none we found implements, or furniture. (etc) the houses are domed, in a manner which the voices of those who spoke would echo inside frighteningly."
///

Two-story, domed houses you say?
More and more, this discovery seems to hint at what we call "Classical" architecture. Only it is found in the middle of the brazilian wilds, abandoned.
For me, this reeks of remnants of what we identify as a global civilization wiped in the last reset.



There is more, in case you were wondering. I will be skipping some unimportant parts, and focus on the juicy stuff.

///
Passing those houses (etc) we found ourselves in a regular square, and in the middle of it was a column of black stone, of extraordinary greatness. Above it, was a statue of a regular man, with one hand on his left side, and his right arm stretched, pointing with his index towards North. In each side of the aforementioned square is a needle(?) mimicking the ones which the romans used. Some of them were broken, as if damaged by some lightning bolts(?) (adapting language context in this, since it is written in archaic portuguese, perhaps he really meant "very damaged") By the right side of this square is a lofty building, looking like the main home of some lord of the land, with a great hall on the entrance. And still afraid we did not go through all houses, being them so many, and the [...] form some [...] found a [...] of extraordinary mass [...] people found great difficult to lift it."
///

Sadly, the most interesting part has been lost to time. Apparently they found some object of a great mass they could not lift. I wonder what it is.
Also, I do not understand what he meant by "needles (...) which the romans used."

Perhaps he meant these lines on the ground, or even obelisks, commonly found in roman squares.



Continuing... Now we get to the meat of it, that links the story with the mudflood.

///
"The bats were many, that charged on our faces (lol) (etc) Over the portico of the main road is a figure of half-relief, carved of the same rock and naked from the waist above, crowned in a laurel wreath: It is a young person, beardless, with a band and a skirt across the waist. Under the shield of such figure are some letters consumed by time. We have recognized the following script: 

.
On the left part of said square is another building, totally ruined. And by the vestiges it seems to have been a temple, as it still has most of its frontpiece(etc), and in its ruined walls, we see great works with some figures, and portraits carved in stone with crosses of various shapes, ravens, and other minute details we could not appreciate in time. Following such building is a great part of the settlement, all ruined and buried in great and frightening openings on the earth. Without there being in this whole circumference herbs, trees or plants made by nature, but piles of stone, some blunt others carved, for what we understand the borders of [...]version, because still between [...] like of dead bodies, that [...] and part of this unhappy [...] of, and helpless [...] maybe by some earthquake."
///

So, after finding some strange, greek-like script, and a temple, our intrepid adventurers find a buried section of the city, uncovered by vegetation (as if covered by mud/earth), filled with piles of stone, and they theorize about an earthquake. Mind you, the part about dead bodies seems by context to be a comparison with something, not that they found bodies per se. This fits so well into the whole mudflood theory, I feel myself blushing.

I will now skip a whole page mostly, because after this, he mentions a river in front of the square, and they go down it for three days, mostly describing vegetation, apparently rice fields(?) wildlife, and hopes of finding gold. Also ducks they could kill with their bare hands, due to lack of bullets.

Afterwards, they find a waterfall and some caves, and suddenly...

///
"After going east from such waterfall, we found many caves (etc) we also found some loose rocks on the surface, with silver, as if taken out of the mines, left over to time.
Between these caves we saw a covering with a great slab, and the following words worked on the stone 

, that imply a great mystery as what seems to be[...] over the portico of the temple, we saw others of this form: 

.
Away from the settlement, a cannon-shot away, is a building, like a field-house, which you enter by a large doorway, by a staircase of many colors, (etc)."
///

More cryptic scripts...

I will resume the last couple of pages:
Basically, the author marvels at the greatness of this ancient populace, and at the riches of the land they once inhabited.
Then, they finally find gold in a house (yay), and describe a coin: " of one part with an image or figure of a young man on his knees, and the other side of the coin a cow, a crown, and an arrow."

Then another script. 



Relevant to the topic of lost history, that's pretty much it. I hope you enjoyed this read, feel free to add in the comments if you reconize any of the scripts, or any other useful info.

On the coin they found, is the image of a lad, a BOW(not cow) a crown, and an arrow.


----------



## HollyHoly (Sep 19, 2020)

strange tale,the crystal mountains are intriguing. Sounds indeed like they may have run into some classical architecture,wonder where in Brazil this could have been? the script reminds me of  Ethiopian coptic


----------



## Anachronos (Sep 19, 2020)

HollyHoly said:


> wonder where in Brazil this could have been?


According to some parts I did not translate, this is in the old state of Bahia.

this was the territory of Bahia in 1701:



This is their new border:



It seems the extent of their border used to encompass entirely what we now call the state of "Espirito Santo", and they have claimed some land west of the São Francisco river.
So, basically the story took place somewhere inside mordern day Bahia, starting east from the S.F river, all the way to down Espirito Santo.
Quite an area. It could be narrowed it down a bit, though.

In red, the S.F river.
In ciano, is the mountainous region of Bahia.



This place of full of valleys, mountains and rivers, as described.

Out of all these, two fit the bill the most. One is called, the "Peak of Souls" it is 2km tall.


On top of this mountain, is a natural archway called "Gate of Heaven" due to its altitude. I would say it fits the bill, as the explorer said the mountain reached "upwards to the ether".

Another place (quite near in fact) is the National Park of "Chapada Diamantina". It is a very nice valley with a river cutting through it.



Other than that, who knows? The mountainous area is huge. Some parts are even flooded by dams, creating artificial lakes. It could be under water, even.


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 19, 2020)

Helped you with the formatting. Centering images is a good way to make it easier to read. 

We will try to make it automatic so that images will be automatically centered without doing anything.


----------



## Franky Baby (Sep 19, 2020)

Nice. Thanks for this!


----------



## daniloscarinci (Oct 10, 2020)

Anachronos said:


> HollyHoly said:
> 
> 
> > wonder where in Brazil this could have been?
> ...


When someone says "National Park" it automatically rings a bell. I don't remember if KD used to say that all national parks are suspicious or if it was Static in the Attic (youtuber). Anyway, could you point me to the original manuscript? Thanks, in advance.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2020

Nevermind, I've just found it, but it's barely readable. Where did you get the transcript in Portuguese from?

I think the PTB start acting in Brazil in the XIX century, with the arrival of the Emperor of Portugal. They must have "taken care" of such a city.


----------



## Anachronos (Oct 10, 2020)

daniloscarinci said:


> Anachronos said:
> 
> 
> > HollyHoly said:
> ...




It really is barely readable, I found it transcribed on a brazilian website Dedicated to the manuscript, Then I translated it to english myself.
As KD used to say, national parks are full of cover-up potential, as you cannot dig, open areas or do anything really other than walking on trails.


----------



## HollyHoly (Oct 10, 2020)

Well in the old forum on my Mars thread we had begun discussing "off limits" places military land , certain areas of national parks public land private land, etc.and how all these designations keep people away from certain uncomfortable archeological sites .You could use Middle East politics to get a picture of what I mean.Seems like every other archeological dif over there is interrupted by war or some nation state disputing it or sequestering it for the future.I read somewhere that Queen Elizabeth owns 1/6 of the worlds land.


daniloscarinci said:


> Anachronos said:
> 
> 
> > HollyHoly said:
> ...


----------



## Sanctus Martinus (Oct 10, 2020)

National Parks, Dams, Golf Clubs. These are all common ways to restrict people from digging (literally) deeper.


----------



## Maxresde (Oct 11, 2020)

That writing reminds me of the muisca over in Columbia.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibcha_language#/media/File:Numeracion_Muisca.jpg
That wiki article says they only had writing for their numbers, but I had always thought it was strange that they came up with writing for numbers, but didn't figure out writing words.

I wonder if these guys had writing in Brazil, and the people in Columbia just had some marginal contact and picked up their numbers perchance?


----------



## daniloscarinci (Oct 11, 2020)

Anachronos said:


> daniloscarinci said:
> 
> 
> > Anachronos said:
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------



## Oracle (Oct 11, 2020)

Anachronos said:


> Hello, and welcome to my first thread in this forum. Excuse my incapability of decent formatting, I usually _lurk _forums, having never posted on one.
> Do not let this discourage you, as the topic at hand is *very* interesting.
> 
> Today, I shall introduce you to the story of Manuscript 512 of the National Library of Brazil. Originally titled:
> ...


This sounded very familiar to me but from reading explorer's diaries.It finally came to me today.
Percy Fawcett was an explorer and surveyor of south America back in the late 19th/early 20th century.
  He also read this document and got very excited about searching for this lost city.
From the ancient origins website;


> In 1925, at the age of 58, explorer Percy Fawcett headed into the jungles of Brazil to find a mysterious lost city he called “Z”.  He and his team would vanish without a trace and the story would turn out be one of the biggest news stories of his day. Despite countless rescue missions, Fawcett was never found.
> 
> Colonel Percy Harrison Fawcett was born in England in 1867 and was a famous British explorer whose legendary adventures captivated the world. An officer in the Army and trained surveyor, Fawcett was the last of the famous territorial explorers ; men who ventured into blank spots on the map with little more than a machete and a compass. For years he would survive without contact in the wilderness and befriend tribes who had never before seen a white man.
> 
> ...



It's a fascinating story, you can read more at ancient-origins.net/unexplained-phenomena/lost-city-z-and-mysterious-disappearance-percy-fawcett
Incidentally,they since think they found his bones and a movie was made about him.
All at the above link.


----------



## daniloscarinci (Oct 11, 2020)

By "needle" (agulha), the author could have meant "obelisk". It is not something trivial for us native speakers of Portuguese, but this is ONE of the definitions that also show up in the dictionary. Also, I don't think it is close to "Chapada Diamantina", because he mentions "_Rios Pará-oaçu, Uná" _(two rivers, the first one being our current "Paraguaçú", which is really far from Chapada Diamantina).


----------



## EUAFU (Oct 17, 2020)

In the 1970s, the military government decided to create a hydroelectric plant called Pedra do Cavalo (Horse Stone), which dams the waters of the Paraguaçu River, in 1985 it was ready and flooded a region where such a city could be ... who knows.


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 17, 2020)

When this was posted many years ago, (over 10) on a site in Brazil run by a scientist, the symbols were different, and he furnished copies of the pages to show that they were.  Do you think that there may be several versions of this out there?  Also, have you seen the arguments between Cross and Gordon in regard to the Phoenician writing found in Brazil?   This is the city that was called Z in some books.


----------



## torgo (Oct 17, 2020)

Great post! The scripts reminds me a lot of Miꞌkmaq native American writing as well as magical sigils from grimoires and alchemical symbols.  I had noticed a similarity between those before and now with this scipt, i'm intrigued.

Miꞌkmaq writing:






72 seals from the _Lesser Key of Solomon_ :


----------



## Nezumi (Oct 18, 2020)

Brazil has alot of "Tartarian" buildings also. Most of them have been destroyed already for example in sao paulo, the "New" center is on an avenue called "Avenida paulista" the road used to be full of old out of place mansions. 





Some small ones remain, they even made a famous mcdonalds in one of them . named it "mequi" which is how some brazilians pronouce  mcdonalds lol.



In Rio, thier is an avenue called "Avenida rio de janiero" which used to be called "Aveinda central". Also detroyed most of "Tartarian" buildings on it.
 



Rio also used to have a "White city" city or "World Expo" as they liked to call it. also destroyed.








Lastly I find this building in sao paulo very interesting, The "Martinelli" building, brazils first skyscrapers if I remember correctly. Looks like one of those New york skyscrapers


----------



## Ponygirl (Oct 18, 2020)

Anachronos said:


> Hello, and welcome to my first thread in this forum. Excuse my incapability of decent formatting, I usually _lurk _forums, having never posted on one.
> Do not let this discourage you, as the topic at hand is *very* interesting.
> 
> Today, I shall introduce you to the story of Manuscript 512 of the National Library of Brazil. Originally titled:
> ...


Is it just me, or do these symbols look a little like the planet symbols? Maybe the descending lines on the moon symbol mean days, or months or years.


----------



## daniloscarinci (Oct 18, 2020)

Nezumi said:


> Brazil has alot of "Tartarian" buildings also. Most of them have been destroyed already for example in sao paulo, the "New" center is on an avenue called "Avenida paulista" the road used to be full of old out of place mansions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rio de Janeiro was the capital of Imperial Brazil and São Paulo has always been one of the most important and developed cities in the country. I'm pretty sure we can find these kinds of buildings in other major cities here, or at least could find them before the 20th century. The question is: were those buildings here before? Those buildings never matched reality in Brazil, however, the elites like it fancy.

All in all, everything's been distorted here and little is known, just like everywhere else in the world.


----------



## Void Trancer (Oct 27, 2020)

daniloscarinci said:


> Anachronos said:
> 
> 
> > HollyHoly said:
> ...


David Paulides has a great series called Missing 411. TONS of peeps go missing inexplicably in national parks and forests.


----------



## runfox (Nov 29, 2020)

wow this was a really interesting account and even more so since correlates with the Z story. I read a book about the Z exploration a while back.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Jan 24, 2021)

Sanctus Martinus said:


> National Parks, Dams, Golf Clubs. These are all common ways to restrict people from digging (literally) deeper.



We were sent to Detroit,MI. to test the security of a small missile base,located under a local city park and zoo, the park was out on an island. Nobody knew LOL.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 25, 2021)

torgo said:


> Great post! The scripts reminds me a lot of Miꞌkmaq native American writing as well as magical sigils from grimoires and alchemical symbols.  I had noticed a similarity between those before and now with this scipt, i'm intrigued.
> 
> Miꞌkmaq writing:
> 
> ...


I just noticed the symbols for iron and copper on your alchemy chart are the same we use for male and female nowadays.
I wonder does this relate in anyway to the copper age being a matriarchal society and the iron age a patriarchal one?


----------



## irishbalt (Jan 30, 2021)

daniloscarinci said:


> Nezumi said:
> 
> 
> > Brazil has alot of "Tartarian" buildings also. Most of them have been destroyed already for example in sao paulo, the "New" center is on an avenue called "Avenida paulista" the road used to be full of old out of place mansions.
> ...



So there is a theory that every so long there is a really bad disaster which "resets" everything, Martin Leitke touches on it.

Lots of presenters have videos on this.  So then somehow a large proportion of the population is destroyed and then the survisors inherit the earth.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 30, 2021)

Anachronos said:


> Also, I do not understand what he meant by "needles (...) which the romans used."
> 
> Perhaps he meant these lines on the ground, or even obelisks, commonly found in roman squares.





daniloscarinci said:


> By "needle" (agulha), the author could have meant "obelisk". It is not something trivial for us native speakers of Portuguese, but this is ONE of the definitions that also show up in the dictionary.


Yes. It was the name of the Vatican obelisk: "from the Caesarean reference to the Roman imperial eagle derives the term _aguglia_, initially used only for obelisks, and today transformed into a _guglia" _(Obelisco Vaticano - Wikipedia). _Guglia _means _spire _(Spire - Wikipedia).
"During the Middle Ages, the gilt ball on top of the obelisk was believed to contain the ashes of Julius Caesar" and "It is called Caesar's needle, and in the middle and at the base, and even at the top, are a few ancient letters carved in the stone which now cannot well be read, but in fact they record that the body of Julius Caesar was buried there" (List of obelisks in Rome - Wikipedia; List of obelisks in Rome - Wikipedia).

_a few ancient letters carved in the stone..._


----------



## torgo (Nov 15, 2021)

I was looking through Pantographia: Containing Accurate Copies of All the Known Alphabets in the World and the closest scripts I found to the script in the OP are these Egyptian ones on page 56.  The Chaldean scripts were similar but these Egyptian ones looked closest.


----------



## ViniB (Dec 21, 2021)

I agree, 


daniloscarinci said:


> Rio de Janeiro was the capital of Imperial Brazil and São Paulo has always been one of the most important and developed cities in the country. I'm pretty sure we can find these kinds of buildings in other major cities here, or at least could find them before the 20th century. The question is: were those buildings here before? Those buildings never matched reality in Brazil, however, the elites like it fancy.
> 
> All in all, everything's been distorted here and little is known, just like everywhere else in the world.


I agree, coudn't have said better myself. Are you interested in documents of our historical characters?? Been looking at someone to discuss ideas and toughts on said documents, especially the ones about major characters.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 21, 2021)

I wonder if any one here has read any of David hatcher childress's books, specifically his ancient and lost cities of North and Central and South America series.

Lots of accounts in those books of explorers finding ancient cities 

I think maybe when things like this are found that challenge the mainstream narritive, they may well be dammed and flooded, tubred into national parks or military no go areas. 

The script looked a little like the ancient British Coelbren alphabet to me


----------



## Seeker (Jul 8, 2022)

torgo said:


> Great post! The scripts reminds me a lot of Miꞌkmaq native American writing as well as magical sigils from grimoires and alchemical symbols.  I had noticed a similarity between those before and now with this scipt, i'm intrigued.
> 
> Miꞌkmaq writing:
> 
> ...




Saw this image whilst watching the Killuminati video posted by Citizenship (interesting videos, page 4)

You have the sun and the moon pouring (shining?) into the cup. (perhaps the specific phase of the moon is important)
As per the table above: (edit - it didnt copy properly from the reply, so I have reposted it below)
Under the cup is the symbol from Mercury
Around the cup, you definitely have symbols for copper and iron.
The last two are a bit harder to match up precisely - the one on the left looks like lead, and the one on the right looks like tin.

Interestingly, the one that looks like lead is inverted (white symbol on black background, compared to the others which are black on white background).

Also, possibly interesting - Mercury symbol appears to be a composite of Rock salt and vinegar. Rock salt and copper could also work.

Not sure if theres any meaning to any of this.

Can anyone translate the words around the edge? Or find any possible meaning to any of this? Or see anything else of interest? Does the two pointed finger sign have a known meaning?










Also, I think I recently saw some connection with one of those Seal of Solomon things.... I think it was the one for 'Amy'.... will see if I can find it again and post it here.


----------

